# Setting up 2 internet connections simultaneously in Windows 8



## gautam20 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi,

I have Windows 8 Ultimate installed. I have a MTS usb Data card and 1 wifi connection.

What i am trying to do is to use both these internet connections simultaneously to gain downloading speed on VUZE.for that i am using the Routing Option available under Advanced network options in tools in vuze(azeurus).

What the problem is that, this was working well the last time i used it, but now it is not.

What now happening is: - i have the wifi connected, and now i am connecting to my data card, suddenly my wifi connections goes into limited connectivity and is not having internet access all of a sudden but the Data card is there to provide internet. If i disconnect the Data card, wifi regains internet access.

i want both of these to work simultaneously, which can be achieved wit the vuze routing option but this can only work if both the connections remain alive simultaneously.

Thanks for Help!!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am sorry gautam20, but we cannot offer help with torrents/torrent clients/torrenting...

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules



Rules said:


> P2P
> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


This topic is now closed.


----------

